# Spanische SMS



## Jason23 (27 Mai 2016)

Bin gerade in Spanien und bekomme täglich SMS von einer spanischen Nummer 0034.... Mit spanischem Text und einem Link, wohl Spam.
Aber wie kann das sein, hatte mit Spanien noch nie etwas zu tun.


----------



## Reducal (27 Mai 2016)

Jason23 schrieb:


> ...wie kann das sein...


Wo sollen wir das her wissen? Womöglich kommt die Nachricht von dem spanischen Partner-Provider deines deutschen Anbieters oder von einem Kunden von dem. *Löschen, fertig!*


Jason23 schrieb:


> ...wohl Spam...


Spam ist zwar eine Plage aber keine ernst zu nehmende!


----------



## Trenni (30 Juni 2016)

na ich hatte sowas auch schon, SPam ist aber nichr nur nervend sondern auch gefährlich meine ich. ZB wenn man meint ein Bekannter schickt die SMS und man klickt gutgläubig auf den Link


----------



## Hippo (30 Juni 2016)

Trenni schrieb:


> und man klickt gutgläubig auf den Link


... genau das ist das Problem. Da können Medien warnen was sie wollen, da hast das Gefühl das geht zum einen Ohr rein und zum andern grad wieder raus


----------

